# Illumina 2012



## Conny (31. Aug. 2012)

Hallo,

große Ereignisse werfen ihre Schatten bzw. Kabel voraus 
Die Illumina auf Schloss Dyck fängt heute an mit dem Thema Magie der Nacht
Der Wegeplan steht auch schon im Netz, für alle die sich schon vorab informieren wollen


----------



## Conny (3. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Illumina 2012*

Hallo,

ich weiß ja nicht, ob es jemanden interessiert, falls ja, hier zwei Bilder.


----------



## Lucy79 (3. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Illumina 2012*

sieht toll aus


----------



## Doris (4. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Illumina 2012*

Huhu Conny
Du weisst doch, deine Bilder interessieren immer 
Wenn ich dann mal Zeit habe schaue ich sie mir auch immer gerne an.​


----------



## Joachim (4. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Illumina 2012*

Moin,

@Conny
Was sind das eigentlich für ... äh, naja Plastikhütchen auf Bild eins?


----------



## Conny (4. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Illumina 2012*

Moin Joachim,

FALLS es regnet (tut es dieses Jahr nicht  ) schützen die diese Licht- und Effekt-Dinger drunter.
Die strahlen das Schloss und rießige Bäume mit Mustern an.
Ich habe schon überlegt sie wegzuretuschieren, weil es keinen anderen Standpunkt für diese Perspektive gibt.


----------



## Conny (7. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Illumina 2012*

Hallo,

alle guten Dinge sind 3


----------



## Sternenstaub (7. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Illumina 2012*

Hallo Conny,
bitte mehr davon Hammer Bilder

lG Angelika


----------



## Conny (14. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Illumina 2012*

Hallo,

freut mich, dass es doch einige Betrachter gibt.
Dieses Jahr wurde der Besucherrekord von 2009 gebrochen, knapp 27000 Besucher kamen in den 10 Tagen.
Ich war öfter da 
      

Um die Besucherströme im Bild zu erfassen, habe ich einige Langzeitbelichtungen gemacht, rechtes Bild.
Auch für so manch andere Spielerei hatte ich dieses jahr Gelegenheit.


----------



## Joachim (14. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Illumina 2012*

@Conny
"einige Betrachter" ? Immerhin über 500 mal angeklickt (und wohl auch angeschaut)...   Sind halt am genießen und das geht am besten wenn man ruhig ist. 

Schöne Fotos - wie lang belichtest du eigentlich? Schaut teilweise schon recht lang aus. (positiv gemeint  )


----------



## Conny (15. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Illumina 2012*

Hallo,

du meinst die trauen sich nicht was zu schreiben  
Die Belichtungszeit kann man nicht pauschal angeben. Es kommt immer darauf an, was ich zeigen will.
Mit meiner Tochter habe ich ausprobiert, dass Portraits <1sec sein müssen, also im Dunkeln ohne Blitz ISO rauf, Blende auf.
Für diese "Geisterbilder" braucht man >4sec also ISO runter, Blende zu.
Für die Spielereien mit dem Zoomring brauche ich mind. 1 sec.
Diese Bilder sind alle vom gleichen Standpunkt aus gemacht.

  "richtig" aufgenommen

   Fokus zum Naheinstellungpunkt verlegt

   am Zoomring gedreht


----------

